# 1987 Stanza Clutch Problem



## wendyissmiley (Nov 7, 2007)

We have a 1987 Stanza. We were told the clutch master cylinder needed to be replaced which we did. Car still has the same problem by the time you go from 1st gear to 2nd gear you need to pump the clutch so that you can change gears again. The clutch itself is not burnt out. Any help would be great
:newbie:


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Mine is an auto so I'm not sure but I had a car that did the same and the clutch slave cylinder had to be bleed, much like your brake system, maybe go back to who did it and let them bleed it.


----------

